# Mac booker



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Trying to learn this computer is making me go bald LOL. I ordered a book* Mac for seniors for dummies *From Texas I think is in the USA yet before Harvey that hasn't arrived yet.

In the same order I placed one for a USA made Buick Logo T shirt from California that came last Monday, even got it washed and wore it to thr Saturday car show.

Any way can't come soon enough to help me with pictures and a few other things i am going back to the HP to do.

 Al


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...
I am not so sure what exactly you are asking for...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

OH just commenting on how slow things are from Amazon and how quick other things are.

I am not able to upload pictures off my new MacBook Pro to a on line storage site, and a few other things I have to pull my old HP lap top out to do. I ordered a book to learn how to do these things. it finally came yesterday.
I have learned that this new lap top from Apple 3 weeks old to me needs up dateing already.

 Al


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Ahhh ok...good luck


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> OH just commenting on how slow things are from Amazon and how quick other things are.
> 
> I am not able to upload pictures off my new MacBook Pro to a on line storage site, and a few other things I have to pull my old HP lap top out to do. I ordered a book to learn how to do these things. it finally came yesterday.
> I have learned that this new lap top from Apple 3 weeks old to me needs up dateing already.
> ...


 Ya just the other day there was a iTunes update came in. But yes Apple has updates just like others PC's just not as often. LOL And the Slow orders from Amazon are the ones that are coming from 3rd party venders. If the order is from Amazon itself that is the two day shopping that happens with Amazon Prime. Congrats on your New Macbook Pro. I am now saving up for a new iMac as this one can no longer be updated with the new Mac OS Sierra version, I am stuck with OS X El Capitan version.


----------

